# How to get out of running lease early ?



## daniel (19 Jan 2004)

Hi, 

what is the best way to try to get out of an running lease eraly ? I might leave Ireland for a new Job, but my lease is running for a few more months, and I am not to keen on loosing the money of the deposit. 

And legal ways, or any advice or experiences ? 

THX, 
Daniel


----------

